
Nokia reviews their own phone, Lumia 620. - nikunjk
http://conversations.nokia.com/2013/02/04/compact-vibrant-and-lots-of-fun-our-nokia-lumia-620-review/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+NokiaConversations-Posts+(Nokia+Conversations+-+Posts)
======
lostlogin
100db. What? How on earth was that measured?

